# Lea's First Night



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like Lea is a well adjusted girl. Look forward to seeing some more pictures of her after her spa treatment.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see pictures of her after her grooming. She sounds like a great dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

ha I guess it'll be this afternoon... haven't done it yet as so busy here setting up the transport


----------

